# JUDO tomorrow



## tshadowchaser (Oct 21, 2007)

Will Judo once again gain in popularity or is it doomed to someday soon disappear.  Will more schools teach the whole curriculum or is judo doomed to be a add on to with a few moves that is taught in many systems


----------



## Brian S (Oct 22, 2007)

I'll bet Judo(and many other arts
) will only become more popular once the mma craze dies down.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 24, 2007)

The reason I asked this question is because I feel that Judo has declined in popularity tremendously over the last few decades.  Karate, kung Fu, Fma, etc. have all seen a rise in participants but Judo seems to have fallen off.


----------



## YinYang (Dec 7, 2008)

After looking at all the arts in my area, I settled on Judo.  

Andrew


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 7, 2008)

Judo can make a comeback just like TKD


----------



## Steve (Dec 7, 2008)

Judo is an art that teaches solid skills, is respected by most everyone and has an active competitive circuit.  It can be learned in almost any country, and in the States is available often for much less money than any other martial art... or at least ones not subsidized by the school district like wrestling.

So, I guess my first thought is to question your premise, that Judo is unpopular.  Is judo unpopular?  I don't get that impression at all.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2008)

It's on a downward swing. I don't think it'll ever regain its old level of popularity. Too bad--it's great stuff.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 7, 2008)

it will never die out because it is too valuable.  however, since it is an olympic sport smaller clubs are forced to train within the bounds set by the international scene, which is obsessed with stripping away more & more legal techniques just when people are wanting fewer rule restrictions.  

jf


----------



## Carol (Dec 7, 2008)

I honestly don't understand why it isn't more popular than it is. 

It is practical, valuable...and an Olympic sport to boot!

The breakfalls alone are enough to make me want to take it up.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 7, 2008)

what i've been wondering is if sambo will eventually fill the void for people who want the big throws, practical ground skills, & less restrictive rules.

jf


----------



## matt.m (Dec 7, 2008)

You know I love Judo.  Great art, next to Hapkido it is my favorite.  It ought to be I am a 2nd dan instructor in the art.  Here is the misconception.....there is a lot of Judo in St. Louis, it is the smaller or more rural areas where you will be more hard pressed to find Judo.

Amazingly enough there are more Judo than BJJ in St. L.  I know St. Louis isn't the end all be all but it is just my observation.  The three biggest arts taught in St. L are Tae Kwon Do, Aikido, and Judo.  Yes there are Kenpo schools and other Hapkido schools but not as prevelant.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2008)

jarrod said:


> what i've been wondering is if sambo will eventually fill the void for people who want the big throws, practical ground skills, & less restrictive rules.



There's definitely an opportunity for Sambo and BJJ these days. If they ever make the Olympics, who knows what the fate of Judo might be? It'd be a shame to see it eclipsed by arts that owe so much to it, but that's the way things go, I suppose.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 8, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> Will Judo once again gain in popularity or is it doomed to someday soon disappear. Will more schools teach the whole curriculum or is judo doomed to be a add on to with a few moves that is taught in many systems


 
I did a post about this a while back and I can't quite understand why at one time in my area there were several Judo schools and now I can only find 2. The only thing I can think of is that it is not exactly an easy art to learn and you will get hurt training it and since I have a rather low opinion of people these days I chalk it up to its is just to hard for them and hurts to much so they go elsewhere. 

I certainly hope it is not doomed, my first art was Jujutsu and I have always liked Judo. But like just about every other art out there these days there are I imagine watered down versions and that may have been a problem with Judo in the past, that or market saturation



tshadowchaser said:


> The reason I asked this question is because I feel that Judo has declined in popularity tremendously over the last few decades. Karate, kung Fu, Fma, etc. have all seen a rise in participants but Judo seems to have fallen off.


 
I agree that there has been a tremendous decline in the popularity of Judo but for the art itself I am not sure that is a bad thing. It may mean the schools left are teaching real Judo. Because the rise in popularity in the other arts you mentioned is not. IMO, a good thing. Particularly for the Chinese Martial Arts there are a lot of bad CMA schools out there these days teaching either bad CMA or something they call CMA that isn't.

But this leads me to a question that I think I will make another post out of

Thanks.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 8, 2008)

arnisador said:


> There's definitely an opportunity for Sambo and BJJ these days. If they ever make the Olympics, who knows what the fate of Judo might be? It'd be a shame to see it eclipsed by arts that owe so much to it, but that's the way things go, I suppose.


 
i may be in the minority here, but it seems to me as if olympic status somewhat ruins an art (i say this with all respect to TKD since my art is in the olympics too).  it really seems that the politics get more vicious & there is less emphasis on the original nature of the art.

jf


----------

